# I just had sex!



## TheTraveler

and it felt sooo good. We were both sober and he is the campus hottie! :yes


----------



## Natey

I am glad you feel good right now, but it is still beyond me how "sex" is ever a triumph over SA.


----------



## TheTraveler

a good two min.


----------



## Whatev

TheTraveler said:


> a good two min.


Damn thats a good minute in a half more than most guys. 
Sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Farideh

TheTraveler said:


> and it felt sooo good. We were both sober and he is the campus hottie! :yes


I f*ckin hate you right now. -_- ......... I will get over it.


----------



## Dissonance

I now realize how awkward it is when guys do it.


----------



## TheTraveler

Borophyll said:


> Damn thats a good minute in a half more than most guys.
> Sounds like a keeper.


he is real built. like a ripped ninja turtle..


----------



## rdrr

TheTraveler said:


> he is real built. like a ripped ninja turtle..


Congrats on getting him out of his shell.


----------



## TheTraveler

But more so since he is getting ready for football season next year.


----------



## paul oakenfold

> a good two min.


i go #2 longer than two min...

but glad you got your chubby toes curling girl...


----------



## monotonous

graz


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## TheTraveler

is it good if he keeps texting me?


----------



## little toaster

Brasilia said:


>


I was wondering when someone was going to post this :lol


----------



## AussiePea

I see what you are doing here.


----------



## TheTraveler

AussiePea said:


> I see what you are doing here.


what do you mean? I really just bagged the hottie on campus! I never get the good looking guy.


----------



## itsjustin

It's a sex party on here tonight!


----------



## Staticnz

Haven't had sex in over half a year.

Balls.


----------



## anonomousey




----------



## yelda

I thougt it was not a triumph over social anxiety for females.
in my country, turkey, it a failure for females when they do it without marriage.
in turkey, every female should be virgin until marriage.
however, upper elite classes, often, do not obey these traditional rules.


----------



## PurrPanther

Lucky Guy


----------



## crimewave

congrats. i'm jealous.



rdrr said:


> Congrats on getting him out of his shell.


lmao


----------



## Paper Samurai

Strong trolling attempt OP.


----------



## Jig210

Now go play I just Had Sex - by Lonely Island as loud as you can. 

It may or may not be better to play that for a guy though.


----------



## TheTraveler

mike93271 said:


> If you're a woman it's not a 'triumph over social anxiety' to have sex, it just means you went out one day and felt a bit loose. Congrats lol


Not true. I had to,talk to him. And then I had to seduce him. Men don't seduce. Men just wait for the girl to get drunk. I never go after a good looking guy. That was totally not me. I'm glad I didn't stutter! Usually I just freeze up and pretend I'm a wall.


----------



## Charmander

mike93271 said:


> If you're a woman it's not a 'triumph over social anxiety' to have sex, it just means you went out one day and felt a bit loose. Congrats lol


I'm guessing you've experienced what being a woman is like. Oh wait, no.


----------



## Limmy

did you remember to bring a towel?


----------



## AngelInnocent

You just got used.


----------



## Sleeper92

troll


----------



## TheTraveler

AngelInnocent said:


> You just got used.


Im not to sad about it. I just got out of a two year relationship. Why be looking for something serious? Is it using if The only intent on both sides was sex? I don't respect him. I think he is dumber than a doorknob.


----------



## AngelInnocent

If you feel he is dumber than a doorknob, don't you think you deserve better? Why settle., that's weak


----------



## CrimsonTrigger




----------



## TheTraveler

AngelInnocent said:


> If you feel he is dumber than a doorknob, don't you think you deserve better? Why settle., that's weak


I was going after the physical aspect. I wanted fun. I wont be getting serious till grad school.


----------



## PurrPanther

TheTraveler said:


> Not true. I had to,talk to him. And then I had to seduce him. Men don't seduce. Men just wait for the girl to get drunk. I never go after a good looking guy. That was totally not me. I'm glad I didn't stutter! Usually I just freeze up and pretend I'm a wall.


lool. You know what? It should be kind of the other way around, if you wanted a ''triumph over social anxiety'' you should have gotten a guy to be interested in you but not be so damn easy, meaning not having sex with him at all that night and see if he would just go have sex with any other easy decent looking girl. NOW if the guy would have kept his interest for you the next day, the following week and so on while proving you mean something to him then you had sex,....then I'd say good for you and you could somewhat be proud.

In other words (just ignore my babble), there is no reason to be proud of spreading your legs like butter. Sl uts are all over the place, it's an easy thing to be. :yes

But HEY whatever floats your boat, lifts your luggage, twirls your propeller....erm I don't know WHATEVER MAKES YOU PROUD. (even if it shouldn't)


----------



## TheTraveler

PurrPanther said:


> lool. You know what? It should be kind of the other way around. If you wanted a ''triumph over social anxiety'' you should have gotten a guy to be interested in you but not be so damn easy, meaning not having sex with him at all that night and see if he would just go have sex with any other easy decent looking girl. NOW if the guy would have kept his interest for you the next day, the following week and so on while proving you mean something to him then you had sex,....then I'd say good for you and you could somewhat be proud.
> 
> In other words (just ignore my babble), there is no reason to be proud of spreading your legs like butter. Sl uts are all over the place, it's an easy thing to be. :yes


ppssshhhtttt You don't see the standard you are setting up here? Men can sleep around and its dandy but a girl cant sleep with a guy or she is a ****? Why would you enforce those standards? I know I can get men the old fashioned way. Why would I have to do that all my life? Because of my gender? shame shame.


----------



## komorikun

And the **** shaming begins.....


----------



## Lelii046

Brasilia said:


>


Exactly what I thought when I saw this thread lol.


----------



## scarpia

AngelInnocent said:


> If you feel he is dumber than a doorknob, don't you think you deserve better? Why settle., that's weak


 If she got the big O then what's wrong with it?


----------



## gold and bleak

no one cares


----------



## scarpia

PurrPanther said:


> lool. You know what? It should be kind of the other way around, if you wanted a ''triumph over social anxiety'' you should have gotten a guy to be interested in you but not be so damn easy, meaning not having sex with him at all that night and see if he would just go have sex with any other easy decent looking girl. NOW if the guy would have kept his interest for you the next day, the following week and so on while proving you mean something to him then you had sex,....then I'd say good for you and you could somewhat be proud.
> 
> In other words (just ignore my babble), there is no reason to be proud of spreading your legs like butter. Sl uts are all over the place, it's an easy thing to be. :yes
> 
> But HEY whatever floats your boat, lifts your luggage, twirls your propeller....erm I don't know WHATEVER MAKES YOU PROUD. (even if it shouldn't)


 But what is she just wanted a great orgasm? Why wait all that time? She says she's not looking for a relationship. Orgasm über alles.


----------



## Just Lurking

PurrPanther said:


> In other words (just ignore my babble), there is no reason to be proud of spreading your legs like butter. Sl uts are all over the place, it's an easy thing to be. :yes


What in ****'s name is this?

Trolling or not, some of the replies in here are ****ing pathetic.

God forbid someone want a one night stand.

Pull the sticks out of your asses.


----------



## keyla965

I say **** all of the negative responses and congrats, from what I can see in the thumnail you've provided that guy is super H O T. Dont forget to have as much fun as YOU want, Oh and congrats again girly!


----------



## GD8

TheTraveler said:


> a good two min.


Lawlllll


----------



## Noca

Lol at all the double standard losers and **** shammers in this thread, congrats OP!


----------



## gunner21

PurrPanther said:


> lool. You know what? It should be kind of the other way around, if you wanted a ''triumph over social anxiety'' you should have gotten a guy to be interested in you but not be so damn easy, meaning not having sex with him at all that night and see if he would just go have sex with any other easy decent looking girl. NOW if the guy would have kept his interest for you the next day, the following week and so on while proving you mean something to him then you had sex,....then I'd say good for you and you could somewhat be proud.
> 
> In other words (just ignore my babble), there is no reason to be proud of spreading your legs like butter. Sl uts are all over the place, it's an easy thing to be. :yes
> 
> But HEY whatever floats your boat, lifts your luggage, twirls your propeller....erm I don't know WHATEVER MAKES YOU PROUD. (even if it shouldn't)


and they say it's the men that do the **** shaming.


----------



## gunner21

Congrats OP, you got out of your shell and got what you wanted.

Now, how about giving some of the not so good looking ones a chance. I hear they're good in bed


----------



## TheTraveler

gunner21 said:


> Congrats OP, you got out of your shell and got what you wanted.
> 
> Now, how about giving some of the not so good looking ones a chance. I hear they're good in bed


....... nahhhh I got to the top of the mt, why come back down till i fall?


----------



## DiceMan

gunner21 said:


> Congrats OP, you got out of your shell and got what you wanted.
> 
> Now, how about giving some of the not so good looking ones a chance. I hear they're good in bed


Women can't keep their hands off the high social status males. TPower was right all along!


----------



## gunner21




----------



## Anxietyriddled

Nice going, that's right! Get yours, don't let any good opportunities pass by. Wish I had the skill and courage to seduce the campus hottie, just talking to any decently attractive women would be a good start tho >.< :_(


----------



## Paper Samurai

komorikun said:


> And the **** shaming begins.....


To be very fair, I don't tend to respect men that sleep around much either. And have you had the misfortune of being around them ? Every other phrase they say is basically 'hey man, lets go get some pusseh'. :um


----------



## komorikun

Paper Samurai said:


> To be very fair, I don't tend to respect men that sleep around much either. And have you had the misfortune of being around them ? Every other phrase they say is basically 'hey man, lets go get some pusseh'. :um


I don't like hanging out with groups of guys in general. I can only handle one of them at a time. They tend be annoying and boring and engage in weird homoerotic play fighting with each other when antsy.


----------



## GD8

Paper Samurai said:


> To be very fair, I don't tend to respect men that sleep around much either. And have you had the misfortune of being around them ? Every other phrase they say is basically 'hey man, lets go get some pusseh'. :um





komorikun said:


> I don't like hanging out with groups of guys in general. They tend be annoying and boring and engage in weird homoerotic play fighting with each other when antsy.


Seconded. Maybe it's just where I'm from but pretty much all guys do is talk about ****ing sports, rap, weed, and "*****es" (or "females" if they're feeling polite). You literally cannot have an intelligent conversation with them. I don't need that ****, I'd rather just hang out with girls or gay guys or just by myself really.


----------



## D G

It's where you from. Sorry.


----------



## FormerNarcissist

All of his friends will know now that you are easy. Is it still possible today to find attractive non-religious women who don't sleep around? It is absolutely impossible from what I hear my friends tell me. I think this girl is cute, but wait one of my friends put a deodorant in her behind while having random sex, I think that girl is cute too, but hey, she gave head to several unknown dudes at some party.


----------



## TheTraveler

rabinovich said:


> All of his friends will know now that you are easy. Is it still possible today to find attractive non-religious women who don't sleep around? It is absolutely impossible from what I hear my friends tell me. I think this girl is cute, but wait my friend put a deodorant in her behind while having random sex, I think that girl is cute too, but hey, she gave head to several unknown dudes at some party.


because sleeping with one guy is such a crime. I havent made my way through campus. And I feel I deserve one one night stand. I have been tied to one guy for two years being loyal and a good girl. Only for him to hate me because I would help him anyway i could. He can tell all his friends. I frankly dont care cause they can try to lay me down id turn them down. The thing is I did something id never do. But I did it and i liked it! I dont dress like a **** nor act like a ****. I am a woman, I decided if i were to have a one nighted it better be a looker. All the guys ive slept with I can count on one hand. And The men ive hooked up with while not dating for a year is only one. If men can hook up so can women. If you think that what i did is like giving head to multiple men then you are sadly wrong. My ***** is tighter than your *******. How much do you want to bet he will ask me out in about a month?


----------



## arnie




----------



## Paper Samurai

TheTraveler said:


> because sleeping with one guy is such a crime. I havent made my way through campus. And I feel I deserve one one night stand. I have been tied to one guy for two years being loyal and a good girl. Only for him to hate me because I would help him anyway i could. He can tell all his friends. I frankly dont care cause they can try to lay me down id turn them down. The thing is I did something id never do. But I did it and i liked it! I dont dress like a **** nor act like a ****. I am a woman, I decided if i were to have a one nighted it better be a looker. All the guys ive slept with I can count on one hand. And The men ive hooked up with while not dating for a year is only one. If men can hook up so can women. If you think that what i did is like giving head to multiple men then you are sadly wrong. My ***** is tighter than your *******. How much do you want to bet he will ask me out in about a month?


I think you're being unnecessarily hostile here. You can do anything that you want, no one is denying you that. Just don't expect everyone to be accepting of such a decision or to respect you for it.

You can very well do what you want to do (within the bounds of the law of course), but you're not entitled to have any say in what people will think of you as a result.


----------



## arnie

TheTraveler said:


> a good two min.


:haha


----------



## FormerNarcissist

TheTraveler said:


> because sleeping with one guy is such a crime. I havent made my way through campus. And I feel I deserve one one night stand. I have been tied to one guy for two years being loyal and a good girl. Only for him to hate me because I would help him anyway i could. He can tell all his friends. I frankly dont care cause they can try to lay me down id turn them down. The thing is I did something id never do. But I did it and i liked it! I dont dress like a **** nor act like a ****. I am a woman, I decided if i were to have a one nighted it better be a looker. All the guys ive slept with I can count on one hand. And The men ive hooked up with while not dating for a year is only one. If men can hook up so can women. If you think that what i did is like giving head to multiple men then you are sadly wrong. My ***** is tighter than your *******. How much do you want to bet he will ask me out in about a month?


Yeah I see my post was kinda negative, sorry, I write the most ridicolous stuff when I had a bad day. But anyway, I can just tell you how I feel. If a girlfriend would tell me about her having even one night stand I would be seriously disappointed. I would probably not leave her because of that, but would definitely be disappointed. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## GD8

arnie said:


> :haha


I honestly don't understand how she's so happy about some sex that's that underwhelming lol


----------



## TheTraveler

rabinovich said:


> Yeah I see my post was kinda negative, sorry, I write the most ridicolous stuff when I had a bad day. But anyway, I can just tell you how I feel. If a girlfriend would tell me about her having even one night stand I would be seriously disappointed. I would probably not leave her because of that, but would definitely be disappointed. Maybe it's just me.


have you ever had a one night stand?


----------



## Paper Samurai

rabinovich said:


> Yeah I see my post was kinda negative, sorry, I write the most ridicolous stuff when I had a bad day. But anyway, I can just tell you how I feel. If a girlfriend would tell me about her having even one night stand I would be seriously disappointed. I would probably not leave her because of that, but would definitely be disappointed. Maybe it's just me.


Nah it's not just you. I'm not that fussed about someone having casual relationships - not ecstatic of course, but hey that the way the world works for a lot of people nowadays. One night stands with someone you don't even know however... that's enough to make me think twice about wanting to date somebody.


----------



## DiceMan

GD8 said:


> I honestly don't understand how she's so happy about some sex that's that underwhelming lol


People forget 2 minute sex with a high social status male is equivalent to 2 full nonstop days with an average male.


----------



## Chaos Fighter

What it must feel like to have girls hunt you out for sex.

What a cruel, unfair world we live in.

But, hey, congrats on sex. You are not a ****. You are not a *****. This universe is indifferent and unhinged from any centering. There is no right or wrong; no up or down. It's all about perspective.

But perhaps you'd like it if I did call you a ****. The depths are our dark, morbid sexual fantasies are astounding. "Pull my hair." "Spank me." "Use me like a piece of meat." What does all of this mean? What is the logic to it? Is it purely emotional. Why does the idea of being dominated by someone turn ppl on? Is it rebellion? Is it a way to intensely express one's own self-hatred?

Oh well. Doesn't matter if we can deduce the logic and reasoning behind it. We just know it feels good. You did what felt good. And you have no shame for it. That's great. A part of me wishes I could live every moment of life like that. But I'm a coward.


----------



## Paper Samurai

DiceMan said:


> People forget 2 minute sex with a high social status male is equivalent to 2 full nonstop days with an average male.


Truth bro preach it :b

And I've also heard that for women having an orgasm with a high status male is like eating chocolate covered bacon while trying on a new pair of shoes.


----------



## FormerNarcissist

TheTraveler said:


> have you ever had a one night stand?


Look, men and women are different, so totally equal standards can a priori not apply to both. Men cannot get pregnant, for example, and are usually physically stronger which lowers the chance for them to get treated badly.

And yeah I had a one night stand, and I found that sex without emotions is really gross. That night still haunts me.


----------



## TheTraveler

rabinovich said:


> Look, men and women are different, so totally equal standards can a priori not apply to both. Men cannot get pregnant, for example, and are usually physically stronger which lowers the chance for them to get treated badly.
> 
> And yeah I had a one night stand, and I found that sex without emotions is really gross. That night still haunts me. No way in hell I will ever tell about it to someone in real life.


well if you have had one you couldn't possibly be disappointed in your gf for having one. That just seems really rude.


----------



## FormerNarcissist

TheTraveler said:


> well if you have had one you couldn't possibly be disappointed in your gf for having one. That just seems really rude.


Well, she would have the right to be disappointed, too. :yes


----------



## TheTraveler

rabinovich said:


> Well, she would have the right to be disappointed, too. :yes


oh well then. you are set!


----------



## Barette

You get that D! I'm not shocked at all the comments in here. Eff them. There is nothing wrong with not wanting a one night stand yourself, but who gives a **** if other people have them? Why hold everyone to your beliefs, and look down upon those who don't match them? People have casual sex and like it and good for them. People don't engage in casual sex and like that and good for them. Either option is fine. You had a good lay and that's awesome. Keep doing things that make you happy and **** the Judgemental Judys.


----------



## ThePeon

An observation: 2 of the 3 ****-shaming comments were from women. Feminists, take note!


----------



## AussiePea

^^ What she said.

It's like I always say (never say), ****'n'havefun


----------



## Brasilia

Dear some people,


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## JustAPhase

TheTraveler said:


> ppssshhhtttt You don't see the standard you are setting up here? Men can sleep around and its dandy but a girl cant sleep with a guy or she is a ****? Why would you enforce those standards? I know I can get men the old fashioned way. Why would I have to do that all my life? Because of my gender? shame shame.


It's awful on both sides...


----------



## komorikun

ThePeon said:


> An observation: 2 of the 3 ****-shaming comments were from women. Feminists, take note!


I kind of doubt those 2 are feminists.


----------



## AussiePea

JustAPhase said:


> It's awful on both sides...


Why? It does no one any harm and is enjoyable for those involved (if it wasn't then they would not do it).


----------



## JustAPhase

AussiePea said:


> Why? It does no one any harm and is enjoyable for those involved (if it wasn't then they would not do it).


Honestly, I think sex is just too much of a casual thing in society.

If you want to fap, fap. It's all good. 
But sex is different... It isn't some thing to be thrown around and taken lightly.
At least, that's my opinion.


----------



## Paper Samurai

ThePeon said:


> An observation: 2 of the 3 ****-shaming comments were from women. Feminists, take note!


We should rise above such silly notions as put forward by certain feminists who are just trying to make these kinds of issues a 'you're either for or against us' kind of deal.

Myself and other people in here can disagree with an issue (anything in fact) without 'shaming' the other side involved - it's a call to victimhood intended to try and gain sympathy and support. Put another way, if I leaned politically right and you were a lefty, could I accuse you of being a 'Conservative shamer' if you didn't agree with my points of view on politics ? It's irrational and juvenile when you really think of the logic behind these accusations.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

No **** shaming from me. I don't care what people do with their time. But what I wonder is why the hell this is considered a "triumph" when it hasn't even been tied to social anxiety in any way. Why should we care if someone here has had sex? Just sounds like someone bragging about their good time.


----------



## huh

Oh yeah? Well I just had a box of Wheat Thins. Beat that! Actually I have no idea why I'm posting here.


----------



## AussiePea

CrimsonTrigger said:


> No **** shaming from me. I don't care what people do with their time. But what I wonder is why the hell this is considered a "triumph" when it hasn't even been tied to social anxiety in any way. Why should we care if someone here has had sex? Just sounds like someone bragging about their good time.


Having sex can very well be tied to SA. The fear of interacting with a woman/man due to SA reasons is something many here struggle with, so to make it as far as sex with one, would be considered quite a triumph.


----------



## Paper Samurai

AussiePea said:


> Having sex can very well be tied to SA. The fear of interacting with a woman/man due to SA reasons is something many here struggle with, so to make it as far as sex with one, would be considered quite a triumph.


I agree with you there. But would you say this thread is a good example of this ? Clearly the OP's posted this all in jest, mocking the guys who've made similar threads recently.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

arnie said:


>


This is such a cute and funny picture. Andy Samberg is great.

To the OP, if you are feeling happy then that is wonderful and I wish you the very best.


----------



## mike93271

PurrPanther said:


> In other words (just ignore my babble), there is no reason to be proud of spreading your legs like butter. Sl uts are all over the place, it's an easy thing to be. :yes
> 
> But HEY whatever floats your boat, lifts your luggage, twirls your propeller....erm I don't know WHATEVER MAKES YOU PROUD. (even if it shouldn't)


I agree with this, it's not a triumph lol

Funniest thread ever


----------



## GaaraAgain

Noca said:


> Lol at all the double standard losers and **** shammers in this thread, congrats OP!


:ditto

Good for you, OP. Do you and let everyone else be mad.


----------



## z01210

CrimsonTrigger said:


> No **** shaming from me. I don't care what people do with their time. But what I wonder is why the hell this is considered a "triumph" when it hasn't even been tied to social anxiety in any way. Why should we care if someone here has had sex? Just sounds like someone bragging about their good time.


this


----------



## Paper Samurai

GaaraAgain said:


> :ditto
> 
> Good for you, OP. Do you and let everyone else be mad.


No one's mad as far as I can tell - just mildly repulsed.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> No **** shaming from me. I don't care what people do with their time. But what I wonder is why the hell this is considered a "triumph" when it hasn't even been tied to social anxiety in any way. Why should we care if someone here has had sex? Just sounds like someone bragging about their good time.


Yep indeed, if this was your first time and you had trouble with relationships in the past then I think that would be a triumph and I would have no problem congratulating you. But this is simply a 'Hey guise, I got some action last nite lulz'. Tacky what ever the occasion, especially so inside the context of a SA forum.


----------



## Twinkiesex

gunner21 said:


>


Do other chicks find this attractive????

*barf*


----------



## Dissonance

I don't really care who she slept with, I just have to say it's shallow on her part to gush over his attractiveness, but men do that (doesn't make it right, I get upset at them too for doing that) But I have to admit, this thread is really awkward, and no better then the threads where men talk about getting laid. It's still one of those threads where I think people hold sex as something valuable. Why couldn't you just be cool about it and celebrate it yourself? Why make such a thread where you have to gloat and make others feel bad? It's not even about them **** shaming you, it's literately something people should keep under wraps because people then feel uncomfortable and jealous. On top of that you put this under "Triumph over Anxiety". When it wasn't related to your anxiety and just a big thread where you gloat about having sex. I'm not against whatever you practice you decide to participate in, but please stop and think about others feelings when making these threads and how their reaction would be.


----------



## eveningbat

TheTraveler said:


> and it felt sooo good. We were both sober and he is the campus hottie! :yes


I am glad for you. Honestly. Probably I will never have it.


----------



## GD8

Twinkiesex said:


> Do other chicks find this attractive????
> 
> *barf*


I don't think so, I think it's pretty much just other wannabe macho bodybuilding.com douchebags who don't know they're gay yet


----------



## Twinkiesex

GD8 said:


> I don't think so, I think it's pretty much just other wannabe macho bodybuilding.com douchebags who don't know they're gay yet


God the guys on that forum piss me off.


----------



## nomoreants

Angellnnocent stop being jelous... congrats twinkie on your sex. who would u like to thank on this achievement of yours....start with first i would like to thank............like hollywood awards


----------



## GaaraAgain

Paper Samurai said:


> No one's mad as far as I can tell - just mildly repulsed.


Y'all sound really mad though. Going mad hard. :blank


----------



## Evo1114

Frankly I think anybody who has one night stands is acting like a ****. Male or female. I've never PURPOSELY had a one night stand. I guess one time did turn out to be that way, but it wasn't my choice. She just never answered her phone when I called her after that. And sleeping with the popular dude on campus? Lol. Congrats...you are probably notch #1,000 on his running tally. He'd probably sleep with anything that moves.

With that being said, this thread is all make believe anyways.


----------



## ilsr

Have to say not sure how relevant this is to SA. OP is a decent looking female. The "campus hottie" would probably just be interested physically and enjoying his young life. i.e. one->many relation. When there is a very different relationship for SA guys. i.e. decent looking guys with SA still have it very hard competing for the models and cheerleaders. one->one|none


----------



## lzzy

nomoreants said:


> Angellnnocent stop being jelous... congrats twinkie on your sex. who would u like to thank on this achievement of yours....start with first i would like to thank............like hollywood awards


what are you talking about ? did you even read the original post?


----------



## Minkiro

Well aren't we all quick to judge and rain on someone's parade ...

Also; 


Dissonance said:


> I Why couldn't you just be cool about it and celebrate it yourself? Why make such a thread where you have to gloat and make others feel bad? It's not even about them **** shaming you, it's literately something people should keep under wraps because people then feel uncomfortable and jealous. On top of that you put this under "Triumph over Anxiety". When it wasn't related to your anxiety and just a big thread where you gloat about having sex. I'm not against whatever you practice you decide to participate in, but please stop and think about others feelings when making these threads and how their reaction would be.


Okay, wow. You really want other people to hold back their happiness over something (whatever that may be), just to avoid others getting hurt and jealous? No one should do that. No one should have to live their life holding back their happiness because of what effect it might have on others. :sus


----------



## RayOfLight123

This thread is hilarious...such jealous people


----------



## TheTraveler

Evo1114 said:


> Frankly I think anybody who has one night stands is acting like a ****. Male or female. I've never PURPOSELY had a one night stand. I guess one time did turn out to be that way, but it wasn't my choice. She just never answered her phone when I called her after that. And sleeping with the popular dude on campus? Lol. Congrats...you are probably notch #1,000 on his running tally. He'd probably sleep with anything that moves.
> 
> With that being said, this thread is all make believe anyways.


No, he is very judgmental. If you talk to him he will tell you "only attractive ppl have sex". Or something like he'll see a girl and say, "how the hell did she get laid? she is ugly". So I may be a notch in his belt but at least Im not ugly!


----------



## Cam1




----------



## z01210

Bunch of zyzz Haters in this thread!!!! zyzz is the epitome of aesthetics!


----------



## keyla965

It sucks that even on this site - which is SUPPOSE to be an online safe haven for people who are deathly afraid of being judged by others - people will always find a way to turn a good happening into something resembling ****. < -------- This observation has further cemented my disdain for the human race. I am now a misanthrope.


----------



## HollowPrince

People... damn, why does it bother you so much? If you don't have anything nice to say -> Move along.

As for the OP, congrats.


----------



## TheTraveler

mike93271 said:


> I'm actually good looking and male, even though I still can't believe it when I'm told, or even the non-verbal invitations I get from girls for me to approach them sometimes. When I get rejected I still feel it must be because I'm ugly so in no way do I say 'oh I'm good looking' in an arrogant way, I wish I was arrogant. I've managed to get lucky a couple of times from it, with girls that were physically ok looking but "below" my "league" physically speaking, because it's not enough for me to stand there and be good looking, to get girls who are "in" my league physically. I have to have confidence, status or at least the illusion of status in my confidence, I have to be cocky playful and charming all the while experiencing these crippling fears inside. I still have to approach, do all the talking, take all the action etc., it's a much more active role for a guy in particular risking rejection and just basically staying in a conversation (even when the girl likes you) due to crippling fear and anxiety. Physically, if I were my female equivalent, I'd probably be one of those hot insecure cheerleaders with about 10 guys blowing up my phone trying to take me out, guys trying to buy me stuff, guys trying to marry me etc. But I'm a good looking guy so I sit and get lucky once in a while with girls I only mildly want.


I wish i was one of those girls. I hate that everything is just handed to them. God is a cruel creature. either give me the same luck or give it to no one. that is all I ask. LOL I always stare at those popular pretty girls. it is just not fair.


----------



## coeur_brise

just imagine if this had been a male creating this thread, there would be high fives and congrats. But then a girl has sex with someone outside of her social circle? That makes her some lowlife bragging about sex. What's up with that? and then you get the whole, well girls who don't sleep around are more attractive anyway. Double standards.


----------



## Dissonance

Minkiro said:


> Well aren't we all quick to judge and rain on someone's parade ...
> 
> Also;
> 
> Okay, wow. You really want other people to hold back their happiness over something (whatever that may be), just to avoid others getting hurt and jealous? No one should do that. No one should have to live their life holding back their happiness because of what effect it might have on others. :sus


Being happy about passed college, or helped to better someone's life, even winning a competition would be a much better discussion then this. Actual it's much less about being jealous (because why would I care who you sleep with? Whatever shallow being you are) and I have to go back to something someone else said, it's actually disgusting. But yeah I guess for me someone's post who actually made me realize what I didn't like about this thread. Truth is I'm just really disgusted, it's not a topic I would be fine speaking to anyone, making a thread about sleeping with someone who you believe would not even sleep with you is pretty sad. :/ That's like the Special Olympics.

But whatever this thread is horse crap, I shouldn't post in it anymore, although I'm left with a little disgust and a lower opinion of the OP.

Oh and you too whoever you are.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

TheTraveler said:


> No, he is very judgmental. If you talk to him he will tell you "only attractive ppl have sex". Or something like he'll see a girl and say, "how the hell did she get laid? she is ugly". So I may be a notch in his belt but *at least Im not ugly*!


Lol sorry to dissapoint you but there will always be people who will find you ugly, anyway lol no matter how hot the guy i personally would never get on my back for someones whos iq is lower than my goldfish,only attractive people have sex? Lol i have 1 to 3 times sex a day doesnt make me anymore attractive,i know plenty of horse faced or extremely fat people with great sex lives:roll idont get the obsession with sex but yeah whatever makes u feefl better,


----------



## TheTraveler

BrookeHannigan said:


> Lol sorry to dissapoint you but there will always be people who will find you ugly, anyway lol no matter how hot the guy i personally would never get on my back for someones whos iq is lower than my goldfish,only attractive people have sex? Lol i have 1 to 3 times sex a day doesnt make me anymore attractive,i know plenty of horse faced or extremely fat people with great sex lives:roll idont get the obsession with sex but yeah whatever makes u feefl better,


I know ugly people can have sex as long as you meet the right creep. Im glad you wont get on your back. I never said i was on mine.  And you know something live a little. I like to keep my love life spicy.


----------



## Dissonance

The Traveler isn't Calichick's second account right? Or am I missing a cult following of some sort that follows aesthetics?


----------



## changeme77

TheTraveler said:


> Im not to sad about it. I just got out of a two year relationship. Why be looking for something serious? Is it using if The only intent on both sides was sex? I don't respect him. I think he is dumber than a doorknob.


You're clearly excited to have gotten a shag, yet you feel the need to belittle this person? How selfish can you be? It's all about the sex and what makes you happy, right? Pathetic.


----------



## TheTraveler

coeur_brise said:


> just imagine if this had been a male creating this thread, there would be high fives and congrats. But then a girl has sex with someone outside of her social circle? That makes her some lowlife bragging about sex. What's up with that? and then you get the whole, well girls who don't sleep around are more attractive anyway. Double standards.


Well actually there is a thread from a guy and that is what he got. So surprise! I made this thread. For people who wants society to accept them they sure are judgmental. LOL Dont hate me for SA but I will hate you for getting the D. BLAHAHAHA!!! So pitiful!


----------



## TheTraveler

If you must know I merely made this thread to point out how ****ed up you guys are. You dont even notice how messed up you are. I just find it strange that you all would accept a guy doing it but not a girl. And if I liked it so what. If you dismiss my opinions and what I have to say based on this thread then i feel sorry for you. It must be a hard life keeping a hate list of all the people who dont live by your standards. I don't feel bad for people who judge you now. You judge others so they have a right to do the same. what goes around comes around.


----------



## Dissonance

TheTraveler said:


> If you must know I merely made this thread to point out how ****ed up you guys are. You dont even notice how messed up you are. I just find it strange that you all would accept a guy doing it but not a girl. And if I liked it so what. If you dismiss my opinions and what I have to say based on this thread then i feel sorry for you. It must be a hard life keeping a hate list of all the people who dont live by your standards. I don't feel bad for people who judge you now. You judge others so they have a right to do the same. what goes around comes around.


No I dislike the males who also make threads like these


----------



## TheTraveler

mike93271 said:


> Well you're right about that, it's not fair. I feel the same. It's like, if you're a girl and you're pretty, you do have a LOT handed to you. It really is unfair, basically a lottery. Being a guy and good looking, meh, it helps slightly especially when you're younger and girls call you cute etc., but when I became an adult it's actually more frustrating because I know I should be doing better, but can't due to my head being screwed up... Being a good looking guy doesn't change much, being a good looking girl changes everything. I have a sister who has my genes, obviously, she had kind of obsessive behaviors and a bit of aggression/anxiety but she's really beautiful, very popular, high functioning... and it seems that it's never much 'work' for her to achieve that. She just goes out and the new boyfriends, friends come to her. Obviously I'm happy for my sister as I wouldn't wish my case on anyone but it's an interesting parallel.
> 
> Because it's not really that hard lol, and for good reasons people seem to value a girl who is not so 'loose'. If a girl walks up to guys on the streets and asks them for sex nearly all of them will say yes, but if a guy does the same thing to girls nearly all of them will say no. Men look for reasons in favor of having sex most of the time as it's very little investment on their part, biologically speaking, but women look for reasons against having sex until they are sure at least. Alcohol can help that in a lot of cases but even with that, women are just a lot more fussy. But then again I think, damn, I wish girls were easier, it would make it a lot easier for me. I mean, do we all have to be the 'campus hottie'...


LOL. No, obv not. there are a lot of guys who have gf or sleep around without being the CH. Would it be shocking if relationship wise he would be the last guy on my list? I am not naturally attracted to built men. I merely thought if I were to have a one nighter it should be with a guy other girls like. Why sleep with a guy who has greasy hair and thinks his dick is only to pee? ew! NO. Also, there was this skinny guy in my chem class that was very formal but we always bickered. i got his number etc. Told my friends I liked him and I got verbal abuse etc for it. In fact every time they saw him they would laugh at me and tell me im a dweeb. So I played the game. I went after a guy they wanted. and well it wasn't much. I just like that I could get the guy they wanted. that is all. 
Being a girl vs a guy lets not argue about that. This thread would blow up if we do.


----------



## AussiePea

This thread has made me realise just how pathetic, bitter and jealous a lot of people are, and on top of that, the level of double standards which take place.

People need to chill the **** out.


----------



## TheTraveler

AussiePea said:


> This thread has made me realise just how pathetic, bitter and jealous a lot of people are, and on top of that, the level of double standards which take place.
> 
> People need to chill the **** out.


YEEESSS!!!!!! Thank you. that is all I wanted. :hug


----------



## LorenLuke

Weighing in and giving my two cents:

For those who don't understand how this is a triumph, it doesn't matter. If I had a goal to run a 3 hour marathon, it doesn't invalidate your goal of trying to just complete one. The OP had a goal, and overcame the significant limitations of social anxiety disorder to fulfill and accomplish it, whatever it may have been. Just because you don't understand it, or how it's a goal or a triumph, doesn't mean it wasn't. I personally may condone such behaviour; I may not. It doesn't matter. This thread is not about me, it's not about you, it's about the Original Poster, and the achievement of her goal.

Congratulations OP, to you on what you've accomplished, and may further obstacles in your way crumble under the juggernaut of your success. :clap


----------



## broosy

TheTraveler said:


> I know ugly people can have sex as long as you meet the right creep. Im glad you wont get on your back. I never said i was on mine.  And you know something live a little. I like to keep my love life spicy.


Right here, in this post, you finally showed how shallow you really are. What you think is ugly may not be to someone else. Who do you define as a "creep", also not everyone just goes after looks. You disgust me like many other people in this thread have said, I have no respect for people like you, male or female.
Good for you that you had a great time, why go around making a thread about it? It just sounds like you are trying to show off but yet it's really nothing to gloat about. "Hey guys I spread my legs for this guy and he stimulated his penis inside wooohoooo!!!" Yeah, great job...
I'd suggest you hold off on making threads like these and or telling everyone in real life about it, peoples respect for you (if they had any in the beginning) may just drop.


----------



## reaal

honestly congrats!

a few weeks ago there was a same type of thread like this, but it was a guy, and most people were positive and congratulating him. i dont see why its not the same for her. society's double standards are wack.


----------



## TheTraveler

broosy said:


> Right here, in this post, you finally showed how shallow you really are. What you think is ugly may not be to someone else. Who do you define as a "creep", also not everyone just goes after looks. You disgust me like many other people in this thread have said, I have no respect for people like you, male or female.
> Good for you that you had a great time, why go around making a thread about it? It just sounds like you are trying to show off but yet it's really nothing to gloat about. "Hey guys I spread my legs for this guy and he stimulated his penis inside wooohoooo!!!" Yeah, great job...
> I'd suggest you hold off on making threads like these and or telling everyone in real life about it, peoples respect for you (if they had any in the beginning) may just drop.


lol this is wayyy to easy! Let be realistic for one dang second. People care about looks. it is just a fact. For a lay why should it go anywhere past looks? I am not looking for a spouse. In fact I am taking time away from dating. The fact that you think All I care about is looks is laughable. Creep as in my friends have meet mes and meet these really shady guys and end up sleeping with them or dating them. They don't know where the guys works or goes to school what he does in his spare time etc. I can disgust you and frankly I don't care. I merely made a thread to point how how many of you all are messed up. You can sit there and over react and get mad. Have fun. I unlike what you may think of me because I had a one nighter. i am quite the respectable young lady. I don't go around making double standards, I don't hate people for getting things I don't get. I am very calm and quiet but when I talk I am polite and goofy. I am not a home wrecker, i don't cheat, steal etc. Do you hate those people too? or is is just the girls who dare to be happy? Do you know that shallow isnt even an insult to me? you are shallow to. look at who you are attracted to and who you dismiss. Arent you shallow? hey, you want to get mad and tell me how you are mad hoping I will care. So get mad. pout too, maybe when I die I will start to care what prudes like you think.


----------



## SpyNumber403

Nature > ethics


----------



## F1X3R

TheTraveler said:


> If you must know I merely made this thread to point out how ****ed up you guys are. You dont even notice how messed up you are. I just find it strange that you all would accept a guy doing it but not a girl. And if I liked it so what. If you dismiss my opinions and what I have to say based on this thread then i feel sorry for you. It must be a hard life keeping a hate list of all the people who dont live by your standards. I don't feel bad for people who judge you now. You judge others so they have a right to do the same. what goes around comes around.


Oh I thought this was an honest post about triumphs over SA.



TheTraveler said:


> I know ugly people can have sex as long as you meet the right creep. Im glad you wont get on your back. I never said i was on mine.  And you know something live a little. I like to keep my love life spicy.


Uh huh.


----------



## AussiePea

When have one night stands ever been anything but a completely superficial situation? And honestly, there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## TheTraveler

F1X3R said:


> Oh I thought this was an honest post about triumphs over SA.
> 
> Uh huh.


it is. But is had a dual purpose. Why not kill two birds with one stone? It is about high time that society changes. If people dont start acting like its normal things will never change. I am merely a crusader for the cause.

you can go decide what is what. that is a hunt ill let you do.


----------



## changeme77

reaal said:


> honestly congrats!
> 
> a few weeks ago there was a same type of thread like this, but it was a guy, and most people were positive and congratulating him. i dont see why its not the same for her. society's double standards are wack.


it's not double standards at all. you obviously have not read the crap that is coming out of her mouth. this was a brag thread and nothing more.


----------



## GaaraAgain

AussiePea said:


> This thread has made me realise just how pathetic, bitter and jealous a lot of people are, and on top of that, the level of double standards which take place.
> 
> People need to chill the **** out.


:ditto

And miss me with all the faux moral outrage. Like you're so all so awesome and pure or even in any position to be judging other people. **** is really funny how the same people who sit up on the forum all day crying about people judging them will be the first to jump in and take shots at people.

If the thread "disgusts" you so much, keep it moving. It's not that hard. But then, who would you judge for your false sense of superiority? People are so transparent with their ****. Your jealousy and bitterness are obvious, you're fooling no one. And if you take offense and feel like I'm talking about you, I probably am. If it don't apply, let it fly. K I'm done.


----------



## TheTraveler

changeme77 said:


> it's not double standards at all. you obviously have not read the crap that is coming out of her mouth. this was a brag thread and nothing more.


not true. You ever have a one nighter? Do you know how much thinking goes into it? it is extremely stressful. it is very much about double standards. Go look at the other thread. That is why i did what i did. But I'm sure you would never take my word for it considering


----------



## huh

lots of lulz in this thread


----------



## F1X3R

TheTraveler said:


> it is. But is had a dual purpose. Why not kill two birds with one stone? It is about high time that society changes. If people dont start acting like its normal things will never change. I am merely a crusader for the cause.
> 
> you can go decide what is what. that is a hunt ill let you do.


It seems there's a "dual purpose" with most of your posts.



reaal said:


> honestly congrats!
> 
> a few weeks ago there was a same type of thread like this, but it was a guy, and most people were positive and congratulating him. i dont see why its not the same for her. society's double standards are wack.


If a guy posted a pic of a girl he got with, he would be ran off this site, because it's a tacky, creepy thing to do.


----------



## TheTraveler

F1X3R said:


> It seems there's a "dual purpose" with most of your posts.
> 
> If a guy posted a pic of a girl he got with, he would be ran off this site, because it's a tacky, creepy thing to do.


oh do tell. tell.

um well you may see it as tacky. I used it as proof that a girl like me is never with a guy like that. Evidence if you will. Also the guy made shallow comments as well. " Her nose was big but she had a hot body", something like that.
I obtained it in a normal way. He is friends with me on fb.


----------



## Chaos Fighter

I'll admit that I am extremely jealous. But I don't think what was done is wrong. Still, I'm jealous.

I'm also hurt because it reaffirms my thoughts that beta males like me, who have no muscles and are awkward and dull and boring, will never get any sex. I feel inferior to this guy --who seems to be almost the stock image of the stereotypical "fratboy" whom the ladies drop their panties for. Who has awesome sex that I could never dream of having.

But one must just accept reality. My jealousy may be like a homeless city-street-roaming vagabond's jealousy of the clearly wealthy people who pass by them. My jealousy may be like that of a woman's, who's looks are generally considered unattractive, and who goes through life watching all the "beautiful" women get hit on and gaining attention.

It hurts.

Am I limited from voicing my opinion? No. Is the OP limited from voicing her thoughts, expressing herself? No.


----------



## komorikun

Well, at least this thread is refreshing after reading endless virgin threads. And it's good to have fun when you can cause you never know when a sex drought may occur.


----------



## hammerfast

damn it


----------



## arnie

komorikun said:


> Well, at least this thread is refreshing after reading endless virgin threads. And it's good to have fun when you can cause you never know when a sex drought may occur.


Well I'm enjoying this thread so far. Next up: let's all ask the OP what she thinks about nice guys. :teeth opcorn


----------



## hammerfast

you just had sex , and he's already your ex


----------



## TheTraveler

hammerfast said:


> you just had sex , and he's already your ex


----------



## gunner21

I got muscles too....


----------



## gunner21

Twinkiesex said:


> Do other chicks find this attractive????
> 
> *barf*


Yes they do, he's probably had 100s of one night stands.


----------



## PillsHere

No, but seriously.

Going to be a bit sexist and go into a double standard. Often times, women don't actually have to initiate such activities, they are hit on and lead by the men, they just have to go with the flow. Not too hard, it's like meeting someone and they do all the ice-breaking for you.
The man, often times, has to be the one to initiate. Depending on their level of SA, a man being required to not only approach, break the ice, converse, and suggest sex to a woman can be enough anxiety to kill them. The fact they got the courage and burst through their SA bubble to do it, thus a triumph.

Besides, I've actually seen guys get quite a few slams from people on those threads.

Now, on to my opinion, I could care less except the topic you chose and the section is iffy, because: You focus too much on the person you had it with. You don't seem to be bragging about your triumph and actual act of facing your fears in a social situation, leading to having sex, rather more so the guy you did it with.

Doesn't register as a "I just had sex!" kind of topic. More of a "An attractive guy banged me!"


----------



## Mousey9

TheTraveler said:


> oh do tell. tell.
> 
> um well you may see it as tacky. I used it as proof that a girl like me is never with a guy like that. Evidence if you will. Also the guy made shallow comments as well. " Her nose was big but she had a hot body", something like that.
> I obtained it in a normal way. He is friends with me on fb.


I remember one guy that made a thread documenting social event he had. He posted chat logs, gave vivid details and such of his interaction with random girls. He had befriended a couple of them on FB and posted their pics on here and everyone shunned him. He made valid point about it being on a public site but no one wanted to hear it. Granted the thread was creepy as **** in the first place and got deleted, I don't see the difference with that and this. But really who cares, this thread is full of double standards. Congrats on the sex!
When will it be my turn for 2 minutes of sex.


----------



## jimity

rabinovich said:


> Is it still possible today to find attractive non-religious women who don't sleep around? It is absolutely impossible from what I hear my friends tell me.


The shy and socially anxious ones.


----------



## TheTraveler

infamous93 said:


> I remember one guy that made a thread documenting social event he had. He posted chat logs, gave vivid details and such of his interaction with random girls. He had befriended a couple of them on FB and posted their pics on here and everyone shunned him. He made valid point about it being on a public site but no one wanted to hear it. Granted the thread was creepy as **** in the first place and got deleted, I don't see the difference with that and this. But really who cares, this thread is full of double standards. Congrats on the sex!
> When will it be my turn for 2 minutes of sex.


only I have high social status standards. You just wont do. Other than that I would just prefer my ex.


----------



## the collector

This wud be so much more noteworthy if I was a dude....
Girls can get laid quite easily...
Wassup OP, really now?


----------



## TheTraveler

the collector said:


> This wud be so much more noteworthy if I was a dude....
> Girls can get laid quite easily...
> Wassup OP, really now?


you really don't know what the life of a girl is like. If you arent a cheerleader and can read and do well in school you really dont have options.


----------



## jimity

the collector said:


> This wud be so much more noteworthy if I was a dude....


Um. Aren't you a male?


----------



## AussiePea

jimity said:


> Um. Aren't you a male?


I think he meant "it" not "I". It was a top post!


----------



## jimity

You rode his pony. Let's all raise our glasses to the feat. Hip hip hooray! Hip hip hooray! Hope you have a lot more fun and sex in the future. Did the dude wear a rubber?


----------



## TheTraveler

jimity said:


> Um. Aren't you a male?


LOL!!! That made my night.


----------



## Mousey9

coeur_brise said:


> just imagine if this had been a male creating this thread, there would be high fives and congrats. But then a girl has sex with someone outside of her social circle? That makes her some lowlife bragging about sex. What's up with that? and then you get the whole, well girls who don't sleep around are more attractive anyway. Double standards.


Well it wouldn't really be a double standard if you girls were more cheerful for your kind.

When a guy gets laid
Men: He's da man
Women: He's a man*****

When a girl gets laid
Men: She's a *****
Women: Mixed reactions

Why don't all you females congratulate your fellow comrades with high-five and telling her that she's the women!


----------



## AussiePea

infamous93 said:


> Well it wouldn't really be a double standard if you girls were more cheerful for your kind.
> 
> When a guy gets laid
> Men: He's da man
> Women: He's a man*****
> 
> When a girl gets laid
> Men: She's a *****
> Women: Mixed reactions
> 
> Why don't all you females congratulate your fellow comrades with high-five and telling her that she's the women!


Because, mankind.


----------



## gunner21

infamous93 said:


> Well it wouldn't really be a double standard if you girls were more cheerful for your kind.
> 
> When a guy gets laid
> Men: He's da man
> Women: He's a man*****
> 
> When a girl gets laid
> Men: She's a *****
> Women: Mixed reactions
> 
> Why don't all you females congratulate your fellow comrades with high-five and telling her that she's the women!


This! It's not like only men support the **** shaming.


----------



## ThePeon

gunner21 said:


> This! It's not like only men support the **** shaming.


IME there is no correlation between gender an whether or not one **** shames.


----------



## Saltine

You should rename this topic "The Mailman" because this thread DELIVERS


----------



## Emnity33

Uuh.. Call me crazy but I don't see how a girl would have trouble having sex in the first place.


----------



## Amphoteric

Read through this thread, and I have just one question to ask: Did it really last just 2 minutes?


----------



## kiko4uu

congratulations!


----------



## Haruhi

don't mean to ruin your triumph but for a girl all you gotta do is ask =P

now a guy banging the "campus girl hottie" whole different story =P


----------



## ForBrighterDays

I can understand how that could make someone with SAD feel good, so, good for you. 



Emnity33 said:


> Uuh.. Call me crazy but I don't see how a girl would have trouble having sex in the first place.


This again, really? There aren't two different types of Social Anxiety Disorder for men and women, y'know? Or any other kind of mental disorder for that matter. The symptoms and issues remain the same. It's not easy for ANY of us.


----------



## FXiles

So... will it be a boy or a girl?


----------



## KangalLover

you really call that guy "ripped like a ninja turtle" ????
and only two mins????


----------



## olschool

triumph!!!!


----------



## Zack

I'm usually done in less than 90 seconds when I look at MILF porn.


----------



## mike93271

TheTraveler said:


> Why sleep with a guy who has greasy hair and thinks his dick is only to pee? ew! NO.


Basically sums up what all girls are thinking, deep down. Did you not know this is probably most guys on this site... smh...

NO HOPE FOR US NOW DUBNRUN, 24/7 ISOLATION :afr


----------



## mike93271

PillsHere said:


> No, but seriously.
> 
> Going to be a bit sexist and go into a double standard. Often times, women don't actually have to initiate such activities, they are hit on and lead by the men, they just have to go with the flow. Not too hard, it's like meeting someone and they do all the ice-breaking for you.
> The man, often times, has to be the one to initiate. Depending on their level of SA, a man being required to not only approach, break the ice, converse, and suggest sex to a woman can be enough anxiety to kill them. The fact they got the courage and burst through their SA bubble to do it, thus a triumph.
> 
> Besides, I've actually seen guys get quite a few slams from people on those threads.
> 
> Now, on to my opinion, I could care less except the topic you chose and the section is iffy, because: You focus too much on the person you had it with. You don't seem to be bragging about your triumph and actual act of facing your fears in a social situation, leading to having sex, rather more so the guy you did it with.
> 
> Doesn't register as a "I just had sex!" kind of topic. More of a "An attractive guy banged me!"


This here, exactly. Including the 'lock' picture which was both hilarious and freakishly true.

Whenever I mention the comparison in difficulties I get warnings and stuff. But I'm not the only one who sees this blatant truth. I'm a good looking guy, that makes no difference, still misery and 24/7 isolation. If I were similarly good looking but female, and miserable/depressed, I'd still have tons of options and guys begging to take me out, take care of me etc. And I could just sit there and laugh and decide when guys get to open my 'lock', or maybe I could string them on a bit and get loads of holidays, gifts, and stuff... I'm in no way disputing the fact that hot girls may HAVE social anxiety, but the outward EFFECT on a reasonably hot girl to her life is lightyears behind that of a good looking guy. I don't see how anyone can dispute this as I am not the only one on this site to mention this fact, a ton of other guys are saying the same thing. None of the social interaction has to be INITIATED by her, none of the 'social legwork' has to be done by her, this is the job of guys. 95% of the 'work' is done by a woman's looks. With guys, it's the other way around. With anxiety, depression and a range of other disorders, I really don't stand a chance. I've seen this time and time again in reality. To get into a relationship with a reasonably hot girl, we have to approach, risk rejection, talk calmly/confidently, get her number, get her out on a date, be calm/confident for the relatively long duration of the date, take her home, be confident to initiate kiss etc etc. At any point the girl can just 'stop' and all your work is for nothing. She can just passively decide 'yes' or 'no' at each point. From a girl's perspective of the 'initiation' phase: Risk rejection? No. Talk calmly/confidently? No, doesn't really matter. Ask for number? No. Ask for date? No. Initiate kiss etc.? No. Basically the guy does everything and she says 'yes' or 'no' at each stage. Btw, even if a girl initiates a conversation with 'hi', the guy will be expected to take it from there, if he turns her off at any point later on, she will say 'no' despite having approached him in the first place, I've actually had this. This is why all my female relatives despite having similar genes to me are either married or have a list of boyfriends and many friends and are happy, because ultimately they're pretty which equals popularity for women, while all my male relatives, despite some of them being good looking, are generally anxious, depressed and not popular at all.

There's a reason why so many guys here need an atom bomb like Nardil that's because this **** is unfair and depressing on an epic scale.



Illusions said:


> This again, really? There aren't two different types of Social Anxiety Disorder for men and women, y'know? Or any other kind of mental disorder for that matter. The symptoms and issues remain the same. It's not easy for ANY of us.


No, this isn't a case of who HAS SA or the potential to have SA. I'm not disputing that many women will be shy, depressed, anxious, have quite severe SA etc., but what I'm saying is that the outward EFFECT on the life for a woman vs a man is lightyears apart. See above. If a girl is pretty her SA doesn't need to be a limiting factor, because woman aren't required to be calm/confident etc. or initiate any kind of relationships. They are naturally meant to be passive and they still get good results. A lot of guys hitting on you and trying to get to know you can actually boost confidence as well. I know a lot of guys would feel a lot better if girls approached them all the time and actively tried to get to know them, it would do wonders for the self-esteem.


----------



## Minkiro

Dissonance said:


> Being happy about passed college, or helped to better someone's life, even winning a competition would be a much better discussion then this. Actual it's much less about being jealous (because why would I care who you sleep with? Whatever shallow being you are) and I have to go back to something someone else said, it's actually disgusting. But yeah I guess for me someone's post who actually made me realize what I didn't like about this thread. Truth is I'm just really disgusted, it's not a topic I would be fine speaking to anyone, making a thread about sleeping with someone who you believe would not even sleep with you is pretty sad. :/ *That's like the Special Olympics.*
> 
> But whatever this thread is horse crap, I shouldn't post in it anymore, *although I'm left with a little disgust and a lower opinion of the OP.
> 
> Oh and you too whoever you are.*


I don't care what you think of me after having read my opinion on freedom of expression. :roll

And the Special Olympics, really? Maybe in your world that's an insult, but it isn't in mine.


----------



## arnie

mike93271 said:


> To get into a relationship with a reasonably hot girl, we have to approach, risk rejection, talk calmly/confidently, get her number, get her out on a date, be calm/confident for the relatively long duration of the date, take her home, be confident to initiate kiss etc etc. At any point the girl can just 'stop' and all your work is for nothing. She can just passively decide 'yes' or 'no' at each point. From a girl's perspective of the 'initiation' phase: Risk rejection? No. Talk calmly/confidently? No, doesn't really matter. Ask for number? No. Ask for date? No. Initiate kiss etc.? No. Basically the guy does everything and she says 'yes' or 'no' at each stage. Btw, even if a girl initiates a conversation with 'hi', the guy will be expected to take it from there, if he turns her off at any point later on, she will say 'no' despite having approached him in the first place.


This.


----------



## TheTraveler

man I wake up and it just keeps going! repetitive posts. jeez oh jeez.


----------



## regg

mike93271 said:


> I'm actually good looking and male, even though I still can't believe it when I'm told, or even the non-verbal invitations I get from girls for me to approach them sometimes. When I get rejected I still feel it must be because I'm ugly so in no way do I say 'oh I'm good looking' in an arrogant way, I wish I was arrogant. I've managed to get lucky a couple of times from it, with girls that were physically ok looking but "below" my "league" physically speaking, because it's not enough for me to stand there and be good looking, to get girls who are "in" my league physically. I have to have confidence, status or at least the illusion of status in my confidence, I have to be cocky playful and charming all the while experiencing these crippling fears inside. I still have to approach, do all the talking, take all the action etc., it's a much more active role for a guy in particular risking rejection and just basically staying in a conversation (even when the girl likes you) due to crippling fear and anxiety. Physically, if I were my female equivalent, I'd probably be one of those hot insecure cheerleaders with about 10 guys blowing up my phone trying to take me out, guys trying to buy me stuff, guys trying to marry me etc. But I'm a good looking guy so I sit and get lucky once in a while with girls I only mildly want. Good looking or not, no girl wants a depressed/anxious guy.


Wow, dude. This sounds almost exactly like me. Nice to know someone else is in the same sit.

I hate myself when I let opportunities to talk to girls go by. And I see them everywhere! I feel like a coward.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

You should all be careful in the future.


----------



## Paper Samurai

TheTraveler said:


> man I wake up and it just keeps going! repetitive posts. jeez oh jeez.


You've well and truely opened pandora's box on this one. :b

I can't say I have that much respect for what you've done, but I'm quite impressed I have to say at your ability to withstand criticism. (something I think that most on this forum are striving to achieve)


----------



## TheTraveler

Paper Samurai said:


> You've well and truely opened pandora's box on this one. :b
> 
> I can't say I have that much respect for what you've done, but I'm quite impressed I have to say at your ability to withstand criticism. (something I think that most on this forum are striving to achieve)


well they can criticize me but lets face it. We all know why they are. And it is just down right silly. If they ever said that in the real world to my face they would have their head in the toilet.


----------



## stupidweeman

Staticnz said:


> Haven't had sex in over half a year.
> 
> Balls.


well you should ask the travler , she sounds pretty easy :yes


----------



## TheTraveler

stupidweeman said:


> well you should ask the travler , she sounds pretty easy :yes


im sorry, when was the last time you had sex? And im not easy. its called a one nighter. A one nighter that i have never done before. hmmmmmm sleep with hot guy cause i got out of a two year trap and It was the first time i did that. hmmmmm I don't see how that males me easy. It would have to be repetitive for me to be easy. You ever been in a two year relationship? once you answer that then I will take you seriously. Provided you are honest.


----------



## stupidweeman

i love the way you start with "im not easy, it was just a one nighter!"
im sorry i dont mean to judge you, your clearly looking for some kind of approval.
do you feel good about your two minute "no pants dance" with a teenage mutant ninja turtle? was it so good you had to post about it on an anxiety support forum 
im only playing, good luck to you


----------



## Emnity33

I think a guy getting laid with SA is much, MUCH more of an accomplishment lol . Note we are talking about just having sex with someone, not a relationship.


----------



## MachoMadness

Hey everyone stop hating on her. Life is too short, why deprive yourself one of its greatest pleasures because of these frabricated societal norms we're supposed to abide by. If anything be an individual.
Also Traveler what's the dudes face look like without glasses, I wanted compare because im wondering if I could get laid, off just looks.


----------



## TheTraveler

mike93271 said:


> So basically you're mocking weeman's possible lack of sex or relationship? It's not something to be mocked and if you were a male with your same SA condition you would be ashamed to mock him for that. Go read DubNRun's threads and have a think about what you COULD be like if you were a guy. I'm sure on the physical side of things DubNRun is just as good looking as you.
> 
> The original act referred to in a thread is far closer to a fail than it is a 'triumph'... in particular because OP is completely ignorant of and insensitive to what it's like for guys with SA, smiles about it and considers it a 'triumph' to say 'yes, OK I will have sex' to a random guy.


I AM IGNORNANT?! really? I can start mocking if youd like. You dismiss what it is like for a girl. In fact most boys here do. You dont know how courting actually goes. Girls dont just say yes or no. this isnt a dance. We have to think about how he will affect us, will he kill us, will he make us feel worse etc. On top of that we have to talk. Not just talk but we have to make him feel like a man. Because if a girl is smarter or better at something god forbid. We have to compliment him so his ego can go up all while thinking of the risks and social issues. I like how you think he approached me. Interesting you think he did the approaching and asking. However, you are mistaken. If you are going to tell me that I am a poo poo head maybe you should realize that you yourself dismiss others. You especially dismiss a girls view. Let me ask you this, Did I say that you being a guy with SA doesnt have it hard in the dating area? I don't think so. I feel I am taking your view of life quite seriously. However, you refuse to meet me halfway merely because of your own struggles. Why should my paradigm be dismissed because you refuse to see that maybe it is hard for a girl past yes or no?


----------



## miminka

scarpia said:


> If she got the big O then what's wrong with it?


i highly doubt it seeing as she said it lasted barely over two mins. so im wondering what is gained from this truly


----------



## TheTraveler

MachoMadness said:


> Hey everyone stop hating on her. Life is too short, why deprive yourself one of its greatest pleasures because of these frabricated societal norms we're supposed to abide by. If anything be an individual.
> Also Traveler what's the dudes face look like without glasses, I wanted compare because im wondering if I could get laid, off just looks.


ok hee ya go...


----------



## Paper Samurai

TheTraveler said:


> ok hee ya go...


really, this is the 2 minute stud in question? I'm better looking than this guy :b


----------



## TheTraveler

stupidweeman said:


> i love the way you start with "im not easy, it was just a one nighter!"
> im sorry i dont mean to judge you, your clearly looking for some kind of approval.
> do you feel good about your two minute "no pants dance" with a teenage mutant ninja turtle? was it so good you had to post about it on an anxiety support forum
> im only playing, good luck to you


*sigh* you still dont see why i made this at all do you? I was testing out the theory that a guy would get props but a girl would not. However, I was sober and in control. However the other thread he was drunk and maybe she was. i cant remember. But I proved my point that you all live by a sad double standard. Thus I came to the conclusion that you should not whine about being judged for SA or your hardships because of SA when you judge and belittle others who are not like you. In fact I could make this my philosophy paper. Those who don't want to be judged will easily judge if it means they are part of a group or want to feel better about themselves by selectively picking "morals" to belittle another.



Paper Samurai said:


> really, this is the 2 minute stud in question? I'm better looking than this guy :b


looks are subjective as you know by now.


----------



## Paper Samurai

TheTraveler said:


> looks are subjective as you know by now.


If this is the hotest guy on campus, then I definitely want to move over to where ever you are at the moment heh. I would say a number of dudes on this forum are better looking as well. This is not me having a go btw, just thought I'd give you my opinion.


----------



## miminka

mike93271 said:


> I'm a good looking guy, that makes no difference, still misery and 24/7 isolation. *If I were similarly good looking but female, and miserable/depressed, I'd still have tons of options and guys begging to take me out, take care of me etc.* And I could just sit there and laugh and decide when guys get to open my 'lock', or maybe *I could string them on a bit and get loads of holidays, gifts, and stuff...*


whoa man you are so ****ing dumb. i wish it worked like that irl tho cause then my life would be so much easier.


----------



## Reinah

mardou said:


> i highly doubt it seeing as she said it lasted barely over two mins. so im wondering what is gained from this truly


Yeah. He sounds sort of obnoxious too.

But I guess the purpose of the thread was to point out how so many people here have double standards when it comes to casual sex. Just skimmed through a nearly identical thread that was made by a man and he wasn't given nearly as much crap as the OP here was given, maybe two comments at most. pathetic.


----------



## neutrality24

Generally, a one-night stand isn't something I would condone whether it was done by man or woman. Making love is exactly what the term is to me, it's to be done with someone who you share a mutual trust, care or love. As a religious person, it's also something that must be done within marriage, or if not for the purposes of procreation.

However, I understand that my belief is for me to uphold and I shouldn't force this on anyone, and people have the right to think as they will.

I think that we should just look at the OP as an individual. She just got out of a two-year relationship, which is a triumph in itself for someone who has SA. She has only had this one one-night stand in her life, and considering how depressed she may have been feeling at the end of a long-term relationship (even if I don't know the details, in most cases this puts you through a time of reduced self-confidence, or/and other negative feelings), she may have needed the validation/confidence or anything to get her out of the negativity, and just move on. We should put our lenses of judgement away for a moment, and look at her situation.

Yes, she may have overdid it about giving the details of the guy she had relations with, but considering she has SA, all that she had to do to lead up to that point such as talking to the guy, is an achievement. This achievement is something that shouldn't be ignored, even if most of you disapprove of the final act, or the one-night stand, or even how she seems to have made this post to say that she has done it with an attractive person. For all of you who have SA, whether male or female, how hard is it just to approach someone of the opposite gender and talk to them (even without ulterior motives)? Just think about that, and you'll see that what she did to lead up to the point is a huge achievement, and we should at least congratulate her for that as fellow SAs, even if we don't have to the final act.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - I have learned so many new phrases in this thread.

"Spread your legs like butter?" - that's a new one.


----------



## Reinah

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - I have learned so many new phrases in this thread.
> 
> "Spread your legs like butter?" - that's a new one.


Please don't use that, it's really cheesy.


----------



## mike93271

TheTraveler said:


> I AM IGNORNANT?! really? I can start mocking if youd like. You dismiss what it is like for a girl. In fact most boys here do. You dont know how courting actually goes. Girls dont just say yes or no. this isnt a dance. We have to think about how he will affect us, will he kill us, will he make us feel worse etc. On top of that we have to talk. Not just talk but we have to make him feel like a man. Because if a girl is smarter or better at something god forbid. We have to compliment him so his ego can go up all while thinking of the risks and social issues. I like how you think he approached me. Interesting you think he did the approaching and asking. However, you are mistaken. If you are going to tell me that I am a poo poo head maybe you should realize that you yourself dismiss others. You especially dismiss a girls view. Let me ask you this, Did I say that you being a guy with SA doesnt have it hard in the dating area? I don't think so. I feel I am taking your view of life quite seriously. However, you refuse to meet me halfway merely because of your own struggles. Why should my paradigm be dismissed because you refuse to see that maybe it is hard for a girl past yes or no?


I didn't say it wasn't hard but the degree of difficulty is lightyears apart. You don't have to compliment a guy anyway, he would still try to get you regardless. You don't actually have to do all that much. I don't dismiss a girl's view, I've known many and they've told me what it is like for them, and I observe the world around me, it's not a sudden decision that I took to conclude that the outward effects of almost any neurotic mental disorder on a girl who is not ugly are far, far less severe than that for a good looking guy. If there was a 'halfway' I would surely meet you there, not only because I'm fair but also because I might even get laid, but there is no half way, it's sort of like a road that is 1000km long. You need to walk 1km, a guy with SA needs to walk 999km. That's the accurate point of meeting.

Where life becomes "unfair" for a female is AFTER she has had kids, if the guy leaves her. A guy can just give a woman kids, run away and give another woman kids etc., but that's reserved for the typical alpha males. Basically in mating there is always someone who has it unfair. Guys with neuroticism in any shape or form, while at this point the women win, then women who get left to raise a child on their own, they then have quite a hard time of it having to raise the child for 18+ years on their own. The winners are young women (especially hot young women) until they get pregnant, and the biggest winners of all are the alpha males who run around, don't give a crap, make women pregnant then run away, do it to another woman etc. No one said it was the right thing to do but I would love to be that guy, that can approach loads of women and just not care. I would like to just not care, not think, not have any bad emotions or thoughts, much like these guys. So don't say I don't consider the perspective of women because I do. There are fair and unfair parts of it, unfortunately for the majority of young men with neurotic mental disorders, most of their symptoms match exactly what women are REPULSED by (e.g. nerves, fear of rejection, insecurity, low self esteem, low confidence, negativity etc.), and/or what would prevent them from even approaching women in the first place (same symptom examples as above). Therefore generally life is unfair for such guys, but hey that's life who said it was fair. There are always going to be minor exceptions, but in 99% of cases it's true. Live a day as a guy with such mental disorders, see the disparity in difficulty, and you would know. Just be grateful you're a girl, that's all I'm saying. I'm not slamming you for being a bit loose, I wish more girls were like that as my life would be a lot easier.

I remember in highschool there were a couple average girls that were my friends, they wanted me as their boyfriend quite badly but there was no way I wanted them. This was before I was severely depressed and I could be normal with such girls as in school everyone seems to integrate, there's no 'approaching girls' involved. Because of my looks within the school, I was 'superior' to them, I had much prettier girlfriends. I thought, there is no way I would date girls like that. Now these same girls that I saw as so much 'below' me are having very happy lives, going out every night, partying, getting guys left right and centre, guys hitting on them all the time making them feel great. If I go out the most I will get is a subtle invitation of a girl to talk to me, out of about fifty girls or something, they will just stand randomly near me and flick their hair. I can't do anything. Then the opportunity is gone. Then if I go to a bar/club, the most I'd get is a girl talking to me randomly, but that's like once every few times I go out and it's so subtle and quick, not like 5-10 guys per night directly hitting on my old average girl-friends. And as for my ex girlfriends from high school, well, they were deeply in love with me but after we left school they wanted to be with me but I literally wouldn't have been able to handle them, they're obviously hot and get guys on demand, whenever they want. In those relationships I was always the 'superior' one and in 'control' but when you go out into the real world and as a guy you have to actively get girls with anxiety/depression/whatever, vs a girl who can just stand there, I couldn't compete. So even girls I considered 'unattractive' in highschool and 'rejected' are kicking *** compared to me, and my ex-gfs who were hot but I still considered myself easily good enough for them, well, they are lightyears ahead of me. All these girls could consider it a 'triumph' that they get so many guys but the more I observe the world around me the more I see that this is just the norm. You can even be an ugly girl and get a fair amount of guys who want you. Even a guy with anxiety/depression who looked like Brad Pitt, could easily be condemned to 24/7 isolation.


----------



## TheTraveler

mike93271 said:


> I didn't say it wasn't hard but the degree of difficulty is lightyears apart. You don't have to compliment a guy anyway, he would still try to get you regardless. You don't actually have to do all that much. I don't dismiss a girl's view, I've known many and they've told me what it is like for them, and I observe the world around me, it's not a sudden decision that I took to conclude that the outward effects of almost any neurotic mental disorder on a girl who is not ugly are far, far less severe than that for a good looking guy. If there was a 'halfway' I would surely meet you there, not only because I'm fair but also because I might even get laid, but there is no half way, it's sort of like a road that is 1000km long. You need to walk 1km, a guy with SA needs to walk 999km. That's the accurate point of meeting.
> 
> Where life becomes "unfair" for a female is AFTER she has had kids, if the guy leaves her. A guy can just give a woman kids, run away and give another woman kids etc., but that's reserved for the typical alpha males. Basically in mating there is always someone who has it unfair. Guys with neuroticism in any shape or form, while at this point the women win, then women who get left to raise a child on their own, they then have quite a hard time of it having to raise the child for 18+ years on their own. The winners are young women (especially hot young women) until they get pregnant, and the biggest winners of all are the alpha males who run around, don't give a crap, make women pregnant then run away, do it to another woman etc. No one said it was the right thing to do but I would love to be that guy, that can approach loads of women and just not care. I would like to just not care, not think, not have any bad emotions or thoughts, much like these guys. So don't say I don't consider the perspective of women because I do. There are fair and unfair parts of it, unfortunately for the majority of young men with neurotic mental disorders, most of their symptoms match exactly what women are REPULSED by (e.g. nerves, fear of rejection, insecurity, low self esteem, low confidence, negativity etc.), and/or what would prevent them from even approaching women in the first place (same symptom examples as above). Therefore generally life is unfair for such guys, but hey that's life who said it was fair. There are always going to be minor exceptions, but in 99% of cases it's true. Live a day as a guy with such mental disorders, see the disparity in difficulty, and you would know. Just be grateful you're a girl, that's all I'm saying. I'm not slamming you for being a bit loose, I wish more girls were like that as my life would be a lot easier.
> 
> I remember in highschool there were a couple average girls that were my friends, they wanted me as their boyfriend quite badly but there was no way I wanted them. This was before I was severely depressed and I could be normal with such girls as in school everyone seems to integrate, there's no 'approaching girls' involved. Because of my looks within the school, I was 'superior' to them, I had much prettier girlfriends. I thought, there is no way I would date girls like that. Now these same girls that I saw as so much 'below' me are having very happy lives, going out every night, partying, getting guys left right and centre, guys hitting on them all the time making them feel great. If I go out the most I will get is a subtle invitation of a girl to talk to me, out of about fifty girls or something, they will just stand randomly near me and flick their hair. I can't do anything. Then the opportunity is gone. Then if I go to a bar/club, the most I'd get is a girl talking to me randomly, but that's like once every few times I go out and it's so subtle and quick, not like 5-10 guys per night directly hitting on my old average girl-friends. And as for my ex girlfriends from high school, well, they were deeply in love with me but after we left school they wanted to be with me but I literally wouldn't have been able to handle them, they're obviously hot and get guys on demand, whenever they want. In those relationships I was always the 'superior' one and in 'control' but when you go out into the real world and as a guy you have to actively get girls with anxiety/depression/whatever, vs a girl who can just stand there, I couldn't compete. So even girls I considered 'unattractive' in highschool and 'rejected' are kicking *** compared to me, and my ex-gfs who were hot but I still considered myself easily good enough for them, well, they are lightyears ahead of me. All these girls could consider it a 'triumph' that they get so many guys but the more I observe the world around me the more I see that this is just the norm. You can even be an ugly girl and get a fair amount of guys who want you. Even a guy with anxiety/depression who looked like Brad Pitt, could easily be condemned to 24/7 isolation.


sorry but once again you are dismissing what i have told you. You just told me that how my life is and how my girl friends feel are just not enough of a hardship as being a man. And yes you do have to compliment a guy. You arent a girl what the hell would you know? I refuse to talk about this since you will always claim that you have is worse because of gender. Which I can't take seriously since you dismiss what ive said as untrue etc.


----------



## millenniumman75

Reinah said:


> Please don't use that, it's really cheesy.


You mean "buttery".....and no, I wouldn't use it :lol.


----------



## swampchild

TheTraveler said:


> ppssshhhtttt You don't see the standard you are setting up here? Men can sleep around and its dandy but a girl cant sleep with a guy or she is a ****? Why would you enforce those standards? I know I can get men the old fashioned way. Why would I have to do that all my life? Because of my gender? shame shame.


Having sex as a way to overcome SA isn't for everybody, but I definitely don't agree with the sl.ut shaming going on.

If YOU feel that was a triumph over SA, then that's all that matters... It's hilarious to me that people with SA on this very forum are judging your ways of coping, when everyone is different.


----------



## Paper Samurai

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - I have learned so many new phrases in this thread.
> 
> "Spread your legs like butter?" - that's a new one.





Reinah said:


> Please don't use that, it's really cheesy.


"Blow minds, not tons of guys" :teeth !

*to borrow another popular phrase on this subject.


----------



## wallenstein

This thread was always going to devolve into a gender war. This is sas after all.


----------



## afff

ur a woman how is this such an accomplishment?


----------



## huh

lol...this thread is still going? well color me surprised


----------



## millenniumman75

huh said:


> lol...this thread is still going? well color me surprised


I was about to say the same thing. This is post #204 :lol.


----------



## au Lait

To the people giving the OP a hard time, let me ask you this: Have you ever had someone try to strike up a conversation with you, and then your anxiety kicked in? Maybe you actually really wanted to befriend that person, but you became so anxious that you were only able to give short, one word replies, while avoiding eye contact. Then you cut the conversation off early due to feeling extremely anxious. Or maybe the other person started to pick up on your awkwardness, and quickly ended the conversation, leaving you feeling like a reject.

It's a common scenario that people with SA struggle with. That's part of why it can be so hard for people with SA to make friends. We can unintentionally give people the impression that we're uninterested or don't want to interact with them.

So please tell me why you think that awkwardness/anxiety would somehow magically disappear if you were a woman and someone approached you?

If you honestly think that it doesn't matter how a woman acts after she's been approached then that says more about your own creepiness than it does about how dating and relationships actually work.

Because in the real world, people generally do not continue to pursue someone who is giving off an aura of "eek please leave me alone!" or anti-social vibes. And many people with social anxiety can appear stand-offish and anti-social due to their anxiety.

Grown up dating is not like high school dating. It's rarely as simple as one person walking up to another out of the blue and asking if they want to date/have sex/whatever. In most cases, you have to interact and build a rapport with the other person before it actually gets to the sex/dating/relationship stage. 

If you know how hard it is to build up the courage to approach someone, then you have to realize that anxiety doesn't magically vanish just because you're being approached. It still involves social interaction, and that's the part that is hard for someone with social anxiety.


----------



## Reinah

^thaaaaank you! :clap


----------



## Mclinkin94

PurrPanther said:


> lool. You know what? It should be kind of the other way around, if you wanted a ''triumph over social anxiety'' you should have gotten a guy to be interested in you but not be so damn easy, meaning not having sex with him at all that night and see if he would just go have sex with any other easy decent looking girl. NOW if the guy would have kept his interest for you the next day, the following week and so on while proving you mean something to him then you had sex,....then I'd say good for you and you could somewhat be proud.
> 
> In other words (just ignore my babble), there is no reason to be proud of spreading your legs like butter. Sl uts are all over the place, it's an easy thing to be. :yes
> 
> But HEY whatever floats your boat, lifts your luggage, twirls your propeller....erm I don't know WHATEVER MAKES YOU PROUD. (even if it shouldn't)


What kind of response is that? The OP finds peace in what she did, why are you trying to take that away from her? Do everyone and yourself a favor and kindly leave this forum.


----------



## cloud90

Natey said:


> I am glad you feel good right now, but it is still beyond me how "sex" is ever a triumph over SA.


 How isn't it? Everytime you have sex, S.A improves.

At least with me


----------



## cloud90

Borophyll said:


> Damn thats a good minute in a half more than most guys.
> Sounds like a keeper.


Time for some alcohol & weed before sex.
1 hour


----------



## mike93271

au Lait said:


> To the people giving the OP a hard time, let me ask you this: Have you ever had someone try to strike up a conversation with you, and then your anxiety kicked in? Maybe you actually really wanted to befriend that person, but you became so anxious that you were only able to give short, one word replies, while avoiding eye contact. Then you cut the conversation off early due to feeling extremely anxious. Or maybe the other person started to pick up on your awkwardness, and quickly ended the conversation, leaving you feeling like a reject.
> 
> It's a common scenario that people with SA struggle with. That's part of why it can be so hard for people with SA to make friends. We can unintentionally give people the impression that we're uninterested or don't want to interact with them.
> 
> So please tell me why you think that awkwardness/anxiety would somehow magically disappear if you were a woman and someone approached you?
> 
> If you honestly think that it doesn't matter how a woman acts after she's been approached then that says more about your own creepiness than it does about how dating and relationships actually work.
> 
> Because in the real world, people generally do not continue to pursue someone who is giving off an aura of "eek please leave me alone!" or anti-social vibes. And many people with social anxiety can appear stand-offish and anti-social due to their anxiety.
> 
> Grown up dating is not like high school dating. It's rarely as simple as one person walking up to another out of the blue and asking if they want to date/have sex/whatever. In most cases, you have to interact and build a rapport with the other person before it actually gets to the sex/dating/relationship stage.
> 
> If you know how hard it is to build up the courage to approach someone, then you have to realize that anxiety doesn't magically vanish just because you're being approached. It still involves social interaction, and that's the part that is hard for someone with social anxiety.


----------



## bobbythegr8

You're a girl and (assumingly) not hideous. You can have sex whenever you want.


----------



## komorikun

Before the internet it was rather hard to meet guys.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

au Lait said:


> To the people giving the OP a hard time, let me ask you this: Have you ever had someone try to strike up a conversation with you, and then your anxiety kicked in? Maybe you actually really wanted to befriend that person, but you became so anxious that you were only able to give short, one word replies, while avoiding eye contact. Then you cut the conversation off early due to feeling extremely anxious. Or maybe the other person started to pick up on your awkwardness, and quickly ended the conversation, leaving you feeling like a reject.
> 
> It's a common scenario that people with SA struggle with. That's part of why it can be so hard for people with SA to make friends. We can unintentionally give people the impression that we're uninterested or don't want to interact with them.
> 
> So please tell me why you think that awkwardness/anxiety would somehow magically disappear if you were a woman and someone approached you?
> 
> If you honestly think that it doesn't matter how a woman acts after she's been approached then that says more about your own creepiness than it does about how dating and relationships actually work.
> 
> Because in the real world, people generally do not continue to pursue someone who is giving off an aura of "eek please leave me alone!" or anti-social vibes. And many people with social anxiety can appear stand-offish and anti-social due to their anxiety.
> 
> Grown up dating is not like high school dating. It's rarely as simple as one person walking up to another out of the blue and asking if they want to date/have sex/whatever. In most cases, you have to interact and build a rapport with the other person before it actually gets to the sex/dating/relationship stage.
> 
> If you know how hard it is to build up the courage to approach someone, then you have to realize that anxiety doesn't magically vanish just because you're being approached. It still involves social interaction, and that's the part that is hard for someone with social anxiety.


:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Interesting balance of helpful input/ friendly comments, and sexism.


----------



## butchered

This thread on sex has so many more replies than most others.

What a world we live in.


----------



## TheTraveler

butchered said:


> This thread on sex has so many more replies than most others.
> 
> What a world we live in.


----------



## Neddy123

Good for the OP and the guy.....

Triumph? No

Going on the internet and bragging that you just ****ed the "campus hottie"....:roll


----------



## Raphael200

Neddy123 said:


> Good for the OP and the guy.....
> 
> Triumph? No
> 
> Going on the internet and bragging that you just ****ed the "campus hottie"....:roll


:agree


----------



## Zack

Anyone had gay sex recently?


----------



## Charmander

Funny how the people claiming "not to care" or "nobody cares" about her post have posted multiple times on here. If somebody posts in the triumph section what gives you the right to hate on her for it? Even if having a one night stand isn't your thing you could at least try and be supportive about the fact that she personally feels as if she's accomplished something. Simply walking out the front door might be a huge accomplishment for some people on here but not so much for others, so nothing gives you the right to demean it and brand her a ****, as I'm sure you'd be responding differently had she not mentioned that he was the "campus hottie" and the fact that she's female. Some really ridiculous responses.



bobbythegr8 said:


> You're a girl and (assumingly) not hideous. You can have sex whenever you want.


... :no


----------



## changeme77

Charmander said:


> I'm sure you'd be responding differently had she not mentioned that he was the "campus hottie"


This thread wouldn't exist if she didn't get it on with the campus hottie. Let's not kid ourselves. Good to see there are a few intelligent people in this thread who caught on though. I was starting to get worried.


----------



## thatonefool

yelda said:


> I thougt it was not a triumph over social anxiety for females.
> in my country, turkey, it a failure for females when they do it without marriage.
> in turkey, every female should be virgin until marriage.
> however, upper elite classes, often, do not obey these traditional rules.


i dig a failure


----------



## seychelle

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Interesting balance of helpful input/ friendly comments, and sexism.


couldn't have said it better


----------



## F1X3R

cypher said:


> couldn't have said it better


OMG the OP wasn't being serious. :bash


----------



## seychelle

lmao, no sh*t sherlock. it's the comments, the comments!


----------



## F1X3R

cypher said:


> lmao, no sh*t sherlock. it's the comments, the comments!


Yes the comments that are taking her posts seriously, whether defending or attacking.


----------



## seychelle

F1X3R said:


> Yes the comments that are taking her posts seriously, whether defending or attacking.


:yes


----------



## enfield

Steve300 said:


> Anyone had gay sex recently?


_no!_ i have _never_ thought about that. not ever. and i never plan to, _ever_. if i was to think about it i would think it was icky and gross and unnatural, not to mention morally profane, not to mention an act of such depraved turpitude as to be unfathomable in its wretchedness. do i make myself clear? okay, good. now will you please join me for some endorphin releasing gay sex already? i'm getting impatient! ^.^


----------



## Charmander

F1X3R said:


> Yes the comments that are taking her posts seriously, whether defending or attacking.


It doesn't really matter, the principle is still there regardless of whether she was being serious about it or not.


----------



## lolwhyme




----------



## BrotherhoodofSteel

Getting sex is NOT an achivement for a girl. You can go outside with your top off and get sex. It's men that have to do all the work.

Sooo....


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## arnie

F1X3R said:


> OMG the OP wasn't being serious. :bash


Yeah. She was.


----------



## F1X3R

Charmander said:


> It doesn't really matter, the principle is still there regardless of whether she was being serious about it or not.


The principle is that guys on here posting about having sex don't get crap for it, but girls do? The point wasn't supported because she came off as bragging and tongue-in-cheek more than in relief or real excitement.

If a guy posted about banging the campus hottie and posted her pic, there would be replies questioning his SA. See: Known Parallel. If she had just said, "I had sex, yes!, etc." there would be the usual "who cares you're a girl" from the regular crowd, but none of the other questions of whether it was a sincere triumph or a taunt.



arnie said:


> Yeah. She was.


Not according to her.


----------



## Daylight




----------



## Raphael200

And U guys know why,no offense,humans.


----------



## BrotherhoodofSteel

Charmander said:


> It doesn't really matter, the principle is still there regardless of whether she was being serious about it or not.


Oh how awful, people reacting negatively to a troll thread:roll.

The males post those threads because it's much more difficult for a male to have sex and men are considered losers if they don't do it by a certain age. Plus all a woman has to do to get laid is blow a kiss to the guy she wants, if he's doesn't have an extreme set of morals, she's getting ****ed, no matter what. So she's either trolling, rubbing it in that girls have a easier time getting laid, or a combo of both. It's something that would get ripped on even if coming from a male perspective.

Imagine some macho guy coming to a forum like this and boasting and think of the *** lashing he would get as a result. It's a dick move. Is she's supposed to get a pass just because she doesn't have a ball sack? Defend a male in a similar thread like that, and we can talk.

Overall though, women can't just do cnty **** and then draw the vag card when the heat gets put on. That's why some people still don't take feminism seriously. If you want true equality, women have to take the good with the bad too.

It's a point about as clear as day


----------



## komorikun

It's easy to get laid as a woman but it's not that easy to get a hot guy. You have to be proactive to get a hot guy since hot guys are in demand.


----------



## Charmander

BrotherhoodofSteel said:


> Oh how awful, people reacting negatively to a troll thread:roll.
> 
> The males post those threads because it's much more difficult for a male to have sex and men are considered losers if they don't do it by a certain age. Plus all a woman has to do to get laid is blow a kiss to the guy she wants, if he's doesn't have an extreme set of morals, she's getting ****ed, no matter what. So she's either trolling, rubbing it in that girls have a easier time getting laid, or a combo of both. It's something that would get ripped on even if coming from a male perspective.
> 
> Imagine some macho guy coming to a forum like this and boasting and think of the *** lashing he would get as a result. It's a dick move. Is she's supposed to get a pass just because she doesn't have a ball sack? Defend a male in a similar thread like that, and we can talk.
> 
> Overall though, women can't just do cnty **** and then draw the vag card when the heat gets put on. That's why some people still don't take feminism seriously. If you want true equality, women have to take the good with the bad too.
> 
> It's a point about as clear as day


You're not a woman so you don't really have any idea, just as I'm not gonna assume what it's truly like for a man. Regardless it's not easy for a girl to have sex, especially someone with SA. I think most girls on here can vouch for that. I've defended a male who claimed to be good looking when everyone else had a *****fit at him for saying so, which is almost the same thing. Never said I was a hardcore feminist btw.


----------



## MobiusX

mike93271 said:


>


I wish my hair could grow like that, love it


----------



## I Punt Puppies

TheTraveler said:


> ppssshhhtttt You don't see the standard you are setting up here? Men can sleep around and its dandy but a girl cant sleep with a guy or she is a ****? Why would you enforce those standards? I know I can get men the old fashioned way. Why would I have to do that all my life? Because of my gender? shame shame.


Because as the other males and even some women here have mentioned, it's super easy for a girl to get dick. All she has to do is grind on him, and he's down for the count. Or up for the count depending on how you look at it.

If we grind on a girl, that's 4-5 counts of sexual harr. Trust me, I know all too well.

While you're biching about double standards, how about the one that a girl over 18 and virgin is pure and innocent and a male with similar stats is a raging pre-psychopath? What about that one, huh? Even though it has some truth in it from my expero, just like the **** think, it's still wrong, wrong, and more wrong.

But here I thought the "triumph" was that the sex was a full on gangbang and they all actually knew your first name. That opening post sure disappointed.

This site sucks


----------



## Elad

rdrr said:


> Congrats on getting him out of his shell.


stopped reading thread here, it wont get any better than this.

5 star comment, wouldlaughagain/10.


----------



## I Punt Puppies

Elad said:


> stopped reading thread here, it wont get any better than this.
> 
> 5 star comment, wouldlaughagain/10.


Read the last page too. It's priceless.


----------



## Eazi

Here's your biscuit, now would you like that with milk?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

BrotherhoodofSteel said:


> Oh how awful, people reacting negatively to a troll thread:roll.
> 
> The males post those threads because it's much more difficult for a male to have sex and men are considered losers if they don't do it by a certain age. Plus all a woman has to do to get laid is blow a kiss to the guy she wants, if he's doesn't have an extreme set of morals, she's getting ****ed, no matter what. So she's either trolling, rubbing it in that girls have a easier time getting laid, or a combo of both. It's something that would get ripped on even if coming from a male perspective.
> 
> Imagine some macho guy coming to a forum like this and boasting and think of the *** lashing he would get as a result. It's a dick move. Is she's supposed to get a pass just because she doesn't have a ball sack? Defend a male in a similar thread like that, and we can talk.
> 
> Overall though, women can't just do cnty **** and then draw the vag card when the heat gets put on. That's why some people still don't take feminism seriously. If you want true equality, women have to take the good with the bad too.
> 
> It's a point about as clear as day


 I'm glad you contributed. We don't have enough bitter, prejudiced idiots on these forums. :blank


----------



## BrotherhoodofSteel

Charmander said:


> You're not a woman so you don't really have anyidea, just as I'm not gonna assume what it's truly like for a man. Regardlessit's not easy for a girl to have sex, especially someone with SA. I think mostgirls on here can vouch for that. I've defended a male who claimed to be goodlooking when everyone else had a *****fit at him for saying so, which is almostthe same thing. Never said I was a hardcore feminist btw.


I meant thefeminism thing as a general statement, not personal. I'm seeing stuff like thismore and more on nearly every forum I visit. It sickening

All I'm saying is there's a reason women are treated differently than men ifthey get a lot of sex. A male for instance has to be socially outgoing, havenerves of steel to deal with the constant rejection and possible ridicule, and he has to be able entertain and court his subjects or he'llget no where with them. The women on the other hand has to simply keep clean,keep a womanly figure, and go out once in a while. That's why males that get alot of sex are looked upon in society like they are because it takes a floorlong list of skills to do it.

And again I will say, it *is* indeed much easier for women to get casual sex just by thenature of the aggressive male sex drive. There's no denying this. That's whywomen who are easy are treated poorly because a woman could sleep with a man everyday of the week if she wanted too. A man? Not so much.

And just to be clear, I don't think this was a joke thread, I think she wasactually boasting and got pissed when she saw the backlash, back peddled andtried to make it into "double standard" thread. That's not what itstarted out as, that's for sure, nor did she say she was joking, unless I missedsomething. As I said, part of being treated equal is taking the heat when it'sbrought to you too, not simply cowering and drawing the oppressed group cardwhen things get tough like the OP did. That's what I have a problem with.Women have many advantages that balance out the so-called "doublestandards" as do men who wine about the same thing. I'm just tired ofseeing the phrase to be honest with you. It's always used in wining by someonewho has advantages, but wants even more. Case in point, here.

I'm just saying to people like the OP, don't bch about one double standardand then ignore others you benefit from. That's no way to get respectedon the issue if you're going to argue something; they even teach in essay classthat you have to understand why certain conventions exist instead of just pouncingon them head on to get you point across.

So in short, I was flaming the OP, not you.


> I'm glad you contributed. We don't have enough bitter,prejudiced idiots on these forums.


Let me guess: WhiteKnight ftw. Here's a tip buddy: *It doesn't work*


----------



## Brasilia

OP:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

BrotherhoodofSteel said:


> Let me guess: WhiteKnight ftw. Here's a tip buddy: *It doesn't work*


 Yeah, I forgot that being a male with progressive views on gender is seen by various regressives as trying to be a "white knight". Not all men have to be like you, some can actually see beyond differences in genitalia.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## seychelle

BrotherhoodofSteel said:


> I think *she was actually boasting and got pissed when she saw the backlash*, back peddled andtried to make it into "double standard" thread.


Nope, that makes it obvious you don't understand women.

Btw, what was your former username? (Clearly not a newbie)


----------



## TheTraveler

Brasilia said:


> OP:


I prefer cremation personally. But if one never tries to fight todays norms then change will never happen. Just look at slavery. It is essential that I divide a country only to bring it together stronger than ever.


----------



## Brasilia

TheTraveler said:


> I prefer cremation personally. But if one never tries to fight todays norms then change will never happen. Just look at slavery. It is essential that I divide a country only to bring it together stronger than ever.


OP now:


----------



## Dissonance

13 pages and still going? I don't get it. The Original Poster had sex, some members were truly admittedly jerks who were just hurt by their egos about thinking they were ugly and calling her names. Other people were just disgusted and really didn't think this deserved a thread, just as much as I ignore the threads when other members gloat about having sex, I pity them for hanging onto sex as something that shows achievement and worth expressing to others as if suddenly an award ceremony is going to be performed. In all honesty I came in here ready to sing a song and only to be disdained by the fact that OP was just gloating about having sex with whom she believed was attractive and beyond her. So I feel disgust because A. I didn't want to know and usually avoid these threads. B. I pity the op because seriously? Wow I guess pat yourself on the back but I guess I feel bad for you to hold something like that as an achievement worth merit to make an entire thread about it. Sure go ahead you banged a hot guy, I don't care, but do you really REALLY need to make your personal achievement open to everyone?

Eh and the other people... eh who cares. I just want to see this thread die already it's an Eyesore.


----------



## TheTraveler

Brasilia said:


> OP now:












bring it! 
Interesting how it started out to point out the hypocrisy and now it has blossomed into a war about double standards. I am pleased with myself. Granted I have nothing on my mother. But she has had a long time to fight for societies happiness. I am just a youngster. Better now then never.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## enfield

TheTraveler said:


> I prefer cremation personally. But if one never tries to fight todays norms then change will never happen. Just look at slavery. It is essential that I divide a country only to bring it together stronger than ever.


slavery is a terrible example. slavery was never a norm, it was a weird outgrowth of abhorrence (continually growing) that, when it got to be too ugly, too abhorrent, HAD to be killed (or toned down, as it was). sure, the fighting against it, the abolitionist movements, all of that, might have SPED UP its institutional demise a little (in lengths of decades, varying by region) but it was destined for defeat (or evolution or replacement, depending on how you view what it was and what succeeded it). when anyone brings slavery into an argument like, so trivially and emptily to support anything, i get UPSET. okay? my family WERE SLAVES (they weren't, but do you see how one could be upset?). i don't have sources but watch what you say, or i will DELIVER them. TO YOUR INBOX.


----------



## Brasilia

TheTraveler said:


> http://rhodeislandmuaythai.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/kickboxer1.jpg[IMG]bring it! Interesting...now then never
> [IMG]http://content9.flixster.com/question/40/35/78/4035787_std.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Save it. In case you haven't noticed, and you [I]clearly[/I] haven't, which means I have to spell it out to you: I've been on your side since this thread's birth.
> 
> yourewelcome


----------



## TheTraveler

enfield said:


> slavery is a terrible example. slavery was never a norm, it was a weird outgrowth of abhorrence (continually growing) that, when it got to be too ugly, too abhorrent, HAD to be killed (or toned down, as it was). sure, the fighting against it, the abolitionist movements, all of that, might have SPED UP its institutional demise a little (in lengths of decades, varying by region) but it was destined for defeat (or evolution or replacement, depending on how you view what it was and what succeeded it). when anyone brings slavery into an argument like, so trivially and emptily to support anything, i get UPSET. okay? my family WERE SLAVES (they weren't, but do you see how one could be upset?). i don't have sources but watch what you say, or i will DELIVER them. TO YOUR INBOX.


Why does it tick you off so much? Slavery was a norm. People thought they were not humans. That was a social norm. Then people got to using their heads and figured out that they were humans too. I can use other examples also. Women getting the right to vote. Civil rights movement etc.


----------



## TheTraveler

Brasilia said:


> Save it. In case you haven't noticed, and you _clearly_ haven't, which means I have to spell it out to you: I've been on your side since this thread's birth.
> 
> yourewelcome


I am not attacking you.  i never was.


----------



## Brasilia

TheTraveler said:


> I am not attacking you.  i never was.


Neither was I


----------



## I Punt Puppies

TheTraveler said:


> Why does it tick you off so much? Slavery was a norm. People thought they were not humans. That was a social norm. Then people got to using their heads and figured out that they were humans too. I can use other examples also. Women getting the right to vote. Civil rights movement etc.


Wrong again Missy!

They knew they were humans, the south just didn't want to end slavery for financial reasons, as usual in politics. All that was just the proof they submitted to prove their case which ultimately failed. If they truly didn't think they weren't human, they wouldn't have kept them from being educated in the south. 
People who "weren't human" wouldn't have even been a threat to them.


----------



## TheTraveler

I Punt Puppies said:


> Wrong again Missy!
> 
> They knew they were humans, the south just didn't want to end slavery for financial reasons, as usual in politics. All that was just the proof they submitted to prove their case which ultimately failed. If they truly didn't think they weren't human, they wouldn't have kept them from being educated in the south.
> People who "weren't human" wouldn't have even been a threat to them.


And you don't think that they never believed what they said? I do think that they believed they weren't humans. My grandfather fathers thought blacks weren't humans.


----------



## enfield

TheTraveler said:


> Why does it tick you off so much? Slavery was a norm. People thought they were not humans. That was a social norm. Then people got to using their heads and figured out that they were humans too. I can use other examples also. Women getting the right to vote. Civil rights movement etc.


the framing of the abolition of slavery, in any marginal way, as a triumph of people "using their heads to reevaluate a social question" is absolutely laughable. i don't know what to say. it's ridiculous. that's not how history works, that's not how history has ever worked.


----------



## I Punt Puppies

TheTraveler said:


> And you don't think that they never believed what they said? I do think that they believed they weren't humans. My grandfather fathers thought blacks weren't humans.


I think the people in the south and north believed they weren't human because of the campaign against abolishing slavery, which is where most of the nastiest stereotypes about blacks came from btw, but I doubt the politicians did. Remember, blacks fought in the revolutionary war years before.

They made up most of it up because slavery was supposed to end in the early 1800s, but the industry started thriving again. Read the first two paragraphs of this http://www.loc.gov/teachers/classro...vities/presentations/timeline/expref/slavery/

So yeah, most of the stereotypes rubbed off, but at its core, it was the money, not because they didn't think they were human.


----------



## TheTraveler

I Punt Puppies said:


> I think the people in the south and north believed they weren't human because of the campaign against abolishing slavery, which is where most of the nastiest stereotypes about blacks came from btw, but I doubt the politicians did. Remember, blacks fought in the revolutionary war years before.
> 
> They made up most of it up because slavery was supposed to end in the early 1800s, but the industry started thriving again. Read the first two paragraphs of this http://www.loc.gov/teachers/classro...vities/presentations/timeline/expref/slavery/
> 
> So yeah, most of the stereotypes rubbed off, but at its core, it was the money, not because they didn't think they were human.


I am not talking politics. I am talking people. If my great grandfather thought they weren't human then he thought they weren't. The people sitting at home weren't think "hmmm we need this economic growth with slaves". Politics is a fishy game to argue about. It can go on forever.


----------



## I Punt Puppies

TheTraveler said:


> I am not talking politics. I am talking people.


Yes, as I said, people often believe what's told to them by politicians though.

Keep in mind there was no TV and even radio was even yet to be invented then in the form it's in now, so people opposing abolishing slavery could have been very convincing with not a lot of opposing viewpoints to choose from. It was first come, first serve, to whoever they could get their point to.

&And don't think for a minute the financial motivations didn't play a role for ordinary citizens in the south buying into the idea that they weren't human. They didn't want slavery to end either because it was free labor that produced massive profits.

To put it simply, the people are and were the politics


----------



## The Dark Knight

OP has made her point and this thread has run its course. Time to put it to rest.


----------

